# Help people!



## Hicker09 (Mar 12, 2009)

Hey people im new here and to detailing, need some pointers. I have a silver BMW e90 2005. It has some swril marks and some lights scratchies and alot of stone chips on the bonnet. The bonnet will prob need a respray but i would like to do the rest of the work myself. I need some suggestion's on what car wash, wax to use and should i use t-cut on the swril marks/lights scratchies? Any pointers would be much appreciated. :thumb:


----------



## BillyT (Jun 22, 2008)

Hicker09 said:


> Hey people im new here and to detailing, need some pointers. I have a silver BMW e90 2005. It has some swril marks and some lights scratchies and alot of stone chips on the bonnet. The bonnet will prob need a respray but i would like to do the rest of the work myself. I need some suggestion's on what car wash, wax to use and should i use t-cut on the swril marks/lights scratchies? Any pointers would be much appreciated. :thumb:


where abouts our you m8


----------



## Ed_VeeDub (Sep 22, 2008)

Best bet is to use a lengthy wash process to get rid of all dirt and tar etc. polish, then seal/wax to protect it 

Go into "The Showroom" or "The Studio" and check out some of the threads, you'll pick up loads of tips for products and processes in there - i did :thumb:


----------



## Hicker09 (Mar 12, 2009)

Thanks for the reply's, i live in dublin.


----------



## green-blood (Aug 20, 2008)

welcome sir, spotted you over on bmwdriver a few times, thought you had an e30 too!!

you'lll need to doa deep wash, detar, clay, then if you have to by hand get some Super Resin poish and do 1 foot square at a time, put aside a good hour for the bonnet... that level of manpower investment

after that we are looking at wax/sealnt and trim treatments.

what wheels have you on the e90


----------



## BillyT (Jun 22, 2008)

come to the next N Ireland meet and you will pick up good advice


----------



## Hicker09 (Mar 12, 2009)

green-blood said:


> welcome sir, spotted you over on bmwdriver a few times, thought you had an e30 too!!
> 
> you'lll need to doa deep wash, detar, clay, then if you have to by hand get some Super Resin poish and do 1 foot square at a time, put aside a good hour for the bonnet... that level of manpower investment
> 
> ...


Hey thanks for the replay, Yeah been on bmwdriver for a while now. Here is Pic of my e90.


----------



## green-blood (Aug 20, 2008)

ya know thats LOVELY... if you fancy a few pointers of a weekend give me a shout. we can sort teh car and do a shopping trip for essentials


----------



## Hicker09 (Mar 12, 2009)

Thanks green-blood, looks a bit different now, got the windows tinted and will be installing LED rear lights this week. Next on the list is an eibach pro kit! Where do ya buy essentials in Dublin?


----------



## saMxp (Jul 8, 2008)

You guys ought to organize a meet this weekend. I'm from the US, but going to be flying to Dublin tomorrow, staying a week up by Newry. I heard you guys have access to some premium clay (patent laws keep us from getting anything but two types in the US). Anyone want to meet to trade some product?


----------



## John G (Aug 16, 2007)

Hi saMxp, Newry is about 2 - 3 hours from Dublin depending on what side of Dublin.

Get in touch with BillyT or PJS I think either of those lads can sort you out with Bilt Hamber claybars and they are good stuff!

When you are in DUblin you can get the 3M cleaning clay in Vinnie Bynres in Santry (about €45 but you get alot of clay) only problem is that they don't open during the weekend!


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

saMxp - I presume you're referring to the Bilt Hamber Auto-clay?
If so, then when you are in Newry, phone Ben at www.carnaubawaxshop.co.uk and get him to pop you some in the post.
Members of detailingbliss.com seem to be in favour of it, and some of the other products they produce.


----------



## saMxp (Jul 8, 2008)

Thanks, I'll give Ben a call! I wonder if I can bring a suitcase of Snow Foam Lances back with me, as well. These go for twice as much in the US. I guess I'd have to pay customs on them, though.


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

Sshh.....trade samples and all that!


----------



## saMxp (Jul 8, 2008)

Hmmm, trade. hehe


----------



## [email protected] (May 30, 2006)

what do you do saMxp - do you work for BE Aerospace by any chance?

just the winston-salem connection ringing a bell with me


----------



## saMxp (Jul 8, 2008)

big pimp said:


> what do you do saMxp - do you work for BE Aerospace by any chance?
> 
> just the winston-salem connection ringing a bell with me


Sure do! You know anyone from the Kilkeel plant? I'm a Project Engineer at the Winston-Salem facility. Email me at [email protected]. Maybe we can do lunch this weekend!


----------

